# Desert Island Disks



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, I have called this thread 'Desert Island Disks' and am dedicating it to Lenfer.... 

I am sure I'm not alone in saying this, that when I was starting out building the basics of a CD library, I found the Gramophone Guide very helpful. Within the first few pages is a section entitled 'Suggested Basic Library' listing most of the important works one should become acquainted with whilst building up your own collection.

So, what if a relative newbie was to join Talk Classical and ask what they should try next? Or if someone wished to learn a little more about your tastes and which recordings you personally found to be really important? 

This is the thread which can help in this regard, and so here are the 'rules'.

1) List 25 pieces of Classical Music which you would take to the proverbial desert island, or you may use to introduce a 'newbie' to your musical passions. 

2) List them in (very rough) chronological order of when they were written, keeping the works of one composer together.

3) Try to cover the 4 main mediums of Classical Music at least once ie Orchestral, Chamber, Instrumental, and Choral/ Song. 

4) Provide a personal recommendation of a recording for these works, for others to purchase.

5) You are NOT allowed to include Box Sets eg 'Bruckner's Symphonies'. Each Recommendation can only stetch to 2 disks, unless it is a single body of work, such as a Rameau opera which often stretch to 3 disks or a Wagner opera which often stretch on interminably.

6) Finally, Lenfer has asked that in true 'desert island' fashion, we include a favourite book and a luxury at the end of each listing... prizes awarded for originality (not sure what yet, mind...) 

We are hoping this will provide much debate and discussion, as paring any collection down to 25 items is going to be very difficult for all of us (hey, I could have been really mean and said '20'!! :lol. Of course priorities will change with the passing of time, so I am anticipating seeing a goodly number of 'Edited' posts... :lol:


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Well here is the voting from the Norwegian jury:


Victoria: Requiem (1605): McCreesh/ Archiv
Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine (1610): Gardiner/ Archiv
Tallis: Spem In Alium/ Salve Intemerata: Summerly/ Naxos
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri: The Sixteen/ Coro
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos: Il Giardino Armonico/ Warner
Bach: The Cello Suites: Fournier/ Archiv
Bach: Mass In B Minor: Gardiner/ Archiv
Haydn: The Creation: McCreesh/ Archiv
Mozart: Symphonies 38-41: MacKerras/ Linn
Mozart: Piano Trios: Beaux Arts/ Philips
Beethoven: Symphonies 5&7: Kleiber/ DG
Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Romances: Grumiaux/ Philips
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: 8,14,15 & 21: Barenboim/ EMI
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis: Klemperer/ EMI
Schubert: Symphonies 8&9: Sinopoli/ DG
Schubert: String Quartets 12-15: Quartetto Italiano/ Philips
Schubert: Impromptus & Moments Musicaux: Brendel/ Philips
Brahms: Symphonies 1-4: Mackerras/ Telarc
Brahms: Violin & Double Concertos: Shaham & Wang/ DG
Brahms: Piano Quintet: Berlin Phil Octet/ Philips
Brahms: Eine Deutsche Requiem: Herreweghe/ Harmonia Mundi
Mahler: Symphony No 2: Klemperer/ EMI
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde: Ferrier/ Decca
Dvorak: Requiem/ Mass in D: Kertesz/ Decca
Strauss: Death & Trans/ 4 Last Songs: Karajan, Janowitz/ DG

Book: 1984: George Orwell

Luxury: An Oscillating Fan

(I'll put my crash helmet on now and head to the bunker....)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Jared said:


> Well here is the voting from the Norwegian jury:
> 
> Victoria: Requiem (1605): McCreesh/ Archiv
> Monteverdi: Vespro Della Beata Vergine (1610): Gardiner/ Archiv
> ...


You are extemely biased.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Jared said:


> ... Of course priorities will change with the passing of time, so I am anticipating seeing a goodly number of 'Edited' posts... :lol:


 Not on T-C you won't. The editing facility time window is very short (an hour or so, something like that), after which whatever you've written ossifies completely. Different rules apply at CMG!


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You are extemely biased.


 No he is not. He is just showing good taste, which some of us have.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Very Senior Member said:


> No he is not. He is just showing good taste, which some of us have.


There is a difference between "good taste" and being caught up in overly famous tonal music.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You are extemely biased.


Guilty as charged, however I don't really see anything wrong with being biased... would you like me to list something I wouldn't choose to listen to?

Besides, would I be right in feeling that, given the number of times you have mentioned the name 'Ligeti' in your posts since I joined, that you aren't entirely immune from this character flaw yourself?

Together you and I could help to make this thread quite interesting, because it would be nice to see 25 different choices to mine, all in one post.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Very Senior Member said:


> Not on T-C you won't. The editing facility time window is very short (an hour or so, something like that), after which whatever you've written ossifies completely. Different rules apply at CMG!


Point well taken, VSM...


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There is a difference between "good taste" and being caught up in overly famous tonal music.


 Tonal music is what the vast majority of classical music fans prefer, and if one happens to like that style of music rather than atonal music there is hardly any point in recommending 25 works of non-famous tonal works in a thread of this nature, is there?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Jared said:


> Guilty as charged, however I don't really see anything wrong with being biased... would you like me to list something I wouldn't choose to listen to?
> 
> Besides, would I be right in feeling that, given the number of times you have mentioned the name 'Ligeti' in your posts since I joined, that you aren't entirely immune from this character flaw yourself?
> 
> Together you and I could help to make this thread quite interesting, because it would be nice to see 25 different choices to mine, all in one post.


I am heavily biased. I like HIP baroque and classical too much. I also don't have that much knowledge on many different recordings to give a knowledgable list.

HOWEVER, doing another list of things you would _not_ like to listen to along with the previous list does sound like a good idea and could create interesting discussion. Good luck with the thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Machaut - Integrale des motets - Ensemble Musica Nova/Zig-Zag Territoires
Ockeghem - Requiem - Organum/Harmonia Mundi
Palestrina - Missa Viri Galilaei - La Chappele Royale & Organum/Harmonia Mundi
Bach - Toccatas BWV 910-916 - Bob van Asperen (harpsichord)/EMI
Bach - Art of fugue - Ton Koopman with Tini Mathot (1994), on two harpsichords/Erato
Bach - Violin Concertos - Julia Fischer/Decca
Mozart - Requiem - Karajan(BPO)/DG
Beethoven - Symphonies No. 3 "Eroica" & 4 - Karajan(BPO)/DG
Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7 - Carlos Kleiber(VPO)/DG
Beethoven - Piano Concertos No.4 & 5 - Wilhelm Kempff(BPO)/DG
Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Isaac Stern(NYPO)/Sony
Beethoven - Piano Trios Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost", Op. 97 "Archduke" - Borodin Trio/Chandos
Beethoven - Mass in C / The Ruin of Athens - Thomas Beecham (RPO)/EMI
Schubert - Last Four Quartets - Guarneri Quartet/ RCA Red Seal
Brahms - The Piano Concertos; Fantasia - Emil Gilels(BPO)/DG
Dvorak - Symphony Nos.7 & 8 - Christoph von Dohnányi(Cleveland Orchestra)/Decca
Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World" - Georg Solti(CSO)/Decca
Bela Bartok - The 6 String Quartets - Emerson String Quartet/DG
Rued Langgaard - Music of the Spheres [Hybrid SACD - DSD] - Thomas Dausgaard(DNSO)/Naxos
Rued Langgaard - Symphony No. 1 [Hybrid SACD - DSD] - Thomas Dausgaard(DNSO)/Naxos
Rued Langgaard - Rose Garden Songs [Hybrid SACD - DSD] - Tamas Veto(Ars Nova Copenhagen)/Naxos
Rued Langgaard - Antikrist [Hybrid SACD] - Thomas Dausgaard(DNSO)/Naxos
Alban Berg - Violin Concerto/ Wolfgang Rihm: "Time Chant" Music for Violin & Orchestra - Anne-Sophie Mutter(CSO)/DG
Arvo Pärt - Te Deum - Tonu Karljuste(EPPCCO)/ECM Records
Arvo Pärt - Da Pacem - Paul Hillier(EPPCCO)/Harmonia Mundi Fr.
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto; Angels and Visitations; Isle of Bliss - Leif Segerstam(HPO)/Ondine

PS: Maybe not all of what I've put out here is what I frequently listen to, but the works I know I will never get bored of.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ thanks very much for the work you've put into that... it's greatly appreciated, and makes for some very interesting reading.... I think you are certainly a little less 'biased' and more rounded than myself... :tiphat:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Jared said:


> ^^ thanks very much for the work you've put into that... it's greatly appreciated, and makes for some very interesting reading.... I think you are certainly a little less 'biased' and more rounded than myself... :tiphat:


Thank you for your appreciation, but I don't think so  You have very good selections either


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I will explain my choices later, but now I've spent several hours that I don't have just getting this list together... 


1.	Chant Byzantin – ? - Marie Keyrouz 
2.	Brumel, Earthquake Mass – 1400s - Tallis Scholars
3.	Tallis, Spem in Alium - c. 1570 - Oxford Camerata
4.	Dowland, Lachrimae – 1604 - Odette 
5.	Allegri, Miserere - c. 1630s - Tallis Scholars 
6.	Biber, Rosary Sonatas – c. 1676 - Manze 
7.	Bach, Cantata 82 - 1727 - Hotter 
8.	Locatelli, L'Arte del violino – 1733 - Wallfisch 
9.	D. Scarlatti, Sonatas – c. 1738 (first 30 were published) - Ross 
10.	Mozart, Requiem – 1791 - Karajan (with Wilma Lipp)
11.	Schubert, Piano Sonata 21 Richter – 1828 - Richter 
12.	Chopin, Nocturnes – 1827 to 1846 – Rubinstein. 
13.	Bruch, Violin Concerto 1 - 1867 - Rosand
14.	Brahms, A German Requiem – 1868 - Klemperer 
15.	Dvorak, Symphony #9 - 1983 - Kubelik
16.	Rachmaninov, Elegiaque Trio #2 – 1893 Beaux Arts 
17.	Faure, Piano Quintet 1 – 1906 - Domus
18.	Albeniz, Iberia - 1909 - De Larrocha on Decca
19.	Canteloube, Chants de l'Auvergne – 1923 to 1930 - Victoria de los Angeles
20.	Shostakovich, String Quartet #8 – 1960 - on the Kronos Quartet disk with Crumb's Black Angels
21.	Hadjidakis, songs - 1955-1990 - Savina Yannatou sings Manos Hadjidakis 
22.	Rzewski, Variations on The People United Will Never Be Defeatd - 1975 Hamelin
23.	Piazzolla, Tango Zero Hour – 1986 - If it is judged that this doesn't count as classical, replace it with "Five Tango Sensations" 
24.	Takemitsu, From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1990 - Carl St. Clair 
25.	Glass, Aguas da Amazonia – 1999


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry - two more things - 

Book: Olivier Clement, The Roots of Christian Mysticism 

Luxury: a piano (and a place to keep it out of the elements)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo / Alessandrini - Concerto Italiano / Naive
2. Handel - Water Music - Royal Fireworks Music / Savall - Le Concert des Nations / Alia Vox
3. Haydn - Symphony 96 / Szell - Cleveland Orchestra / Sony
4. Mozart - Symphony 39 / Szell - Cleveland Orcestra / Columbia LP
5. Schubert - Symphony 5 / Klemperer / Angel LP
6. Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture - Symphony 3 / Maag / London
7. Schumann - Fantasie in C, Op 17 / Anda / DG
8. Schumann - Genoveva Overture - Symphony 2 / Kubelik / DG
9. Brahms - Alto Rhapsody / Anderson / LP long out of print
10. Brahms - Piano Concerto 1 / Curzon - Szell / London
11. Brahms - Clarinet Quintet / Amadeus Quartet Plus / DG
12. Alfven - Legend of the Skerries - Symphony 3 / Willen - Royal Scottish NO / Naxos
13. Bruckner - Symphony 8 / Klemperer / Angel LP
14. Bruckner - Symphony 9 / Jochum / DG
15. Elgar - Enigma Variations / Barbarolli - Halle / Angel LP
16. Vaughan Williams - Symphony 2 / Barbarolli - Halle / Angel LP
17. Elgar - Cello Concerto / DuPre - Barbarolli / EMI
18. Vaughan Williams - Symphonia Antarctica / Previn - LSO / RCA
19. Nielsen - Symphony 3 / Bernstein / Sony
20. Nielsen - Symphony 5 - Saga-Drom / Horenstein / Nonesuch LP
21. Shostakovich - Symphony 1 / Bernstein / Sony
22. Barber - Symphony 1 - FIrst Essay - Night Flight / Measham - London Symphony / Unicorn LP
23. Barber - Violin Concerto / Hahn / Sony
24. Arnold - Symphony 1 & 2 / Penny - Nat Sym of Ireland / Naxos
25. Harbison - Symphony 1 / Ozawa - Boston SO / New World

Sorry to be so heavily weighted toward symphonies (and slightly out of chronological order), but that's the way it is with me...

Work of Fiction: Mulliner Nights / P G Wodehouse

Luxury: Riesling


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have some problems to sleep, I guess I will choose something to help me as a sleeping pill or Vivaldi's concertos, they are all alike. A friend sent me many on an mp3. I put a title to it. Music for cooking! For cooking is awesome! But for sleeping too, I guess.

Martin, cooking

P.S. long lists are not my cup of tea


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Bach, Art of the Fugue (Aimard)
Bach, Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1981, digital)
Bach, Mass in B Minor (Herreweghe, Virgin)
Brahms, Symphony No. 4/Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra (Nagano)
Glass, Glassworks
Górecki, Beatus Vir/Symphony No. 2 (Wit)
Honegger, Symphonies No. 2 & 3 (Karajan)
Pärt, Passio (Tonus Peregrinus)
Schoenberg/Sibelius, Violin Concertos (Hahn)
R. Strauss, Symphonia domestica/Metamorphosen (Wit)


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

DOB....Composer....Work.................Date completed or date of first perfomance

1.	1450 - Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua (c. 1515)
2.	1585 - Schutz - Sinfoniae Sacrae I (1629)
3.	1632 - Lully - Armide (1686)
4.	1683 - Rameau - Castor et Pollux (1737) 
5.	1685 - Bach - Johannes Passione BWV 245 (1724)
6.	1732 - Haydn - Symphony No. 102 in Bb (1794)
7.	1756 - Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor K. 466 (1785)
8.	1770 - Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 in C# minor Op. 131 (1826)
9. 1797 - Schubert - String Quintet in C major D. 956 (posth. 1850)
10. 1809 - Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 in A minor Op. 56 'Scottish' (1842)
11. 1810 - Schumann - Dichterliebe Op. 48 (1842)
12. 1833 - Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor Op.98 (1885)
13. 1860 - Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D/Db major (1909-10)
14. 1862 - Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande (1902)
15. 1865 - Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 (1924)
16. 1864 - RStrauss - Four Last Songs (posth. 1950)
17. 1881 - Bartok - String Quartet No. 6 (1941)
18. 1882 - Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms (1930)
19. 1885 - Berg - Violin Concerto (posth. 1936)
20. 1908 - Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time (1941, premiere)
21. 1908 - ECarter - Variations for Orchestra (1955)
22. 1918 - Bernstein - Candide (1956) 
23. 1834 - Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1976-7)
24. 1936 - Reich - Octet (1979)
25. 1947 - John Adams - Harmonielehre (1985)

This was hard - but fun. I decided on 25 works by 25 composers and that was particularly hard, esp in the case of H,M and B. (I shall miss _Don Giovanni_ on that damned desert island)


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Jared said:


> 5) You are NOT allowed to include Box Sets eg 'Bruckner's Symphonies'. Each Recommendation can only stetch to 2 disks, unless it is a single body of work, such as a Rameau opera which often stretch to 3 disks or *a Wagner opera which often stretch on interminably.*


HA! 

Message too short: Would love to add my suggestions, but it will take a lot of time to consider!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> HA!
> 
> Message too short: Would love to add my suggestions, but it will take a lot of time to consider!


I thought that would make some people laugh... 

anyway folks, some wonderful suggestions so far... anyone else going to take the plunge?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There is a difference between "good taste" and being caught up in overly famous tonal music.


That's fightin' talk, that is!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I went to 30 so I'll have to get a bigger island. 

1 - Bach Brandenburgs http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=108524

2 - Bach Violin Concerti http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=77086

3 - Haydn Symphony 100/103 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=8505

4 - Haydn Symphony 101/104 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5050

5 - Haydn Trumpet Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...p_id=44&bcorder=15&name_id=155614&name_role=2

6 - Mozart Marriage of Figaro http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Workrecom2079-4611&album_id=4611

7 - Mozart Clarinet Concerto/Quintet http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Workrecom1957-78413&album_id=78725

8 - Beethoven Violin Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=451

9 - Beethoven Piano Concerto 4 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...er=15&album_group=5&name_id=16651&name_role=2

10 - Beethoven Pathetique/Moonlight Sonatas http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5880

11 - Beethoven Waldstein Sonata http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...nre=130&bcorder=195&name_id=16423&name_role=2

12/13/14 - Beethoven Symphonies http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=60899

15 - Mendelssohn Violin Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59430

16 - Mendelssohn MND Overture http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical..._id=1836&bcorder=15&name_id=56161&name_role=3

17 - Brahms Symphony 4 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=10241

19 - Brahms Violin Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=117

20 - Dvorak Violin Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=101483

21 - Dvorak Cello Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...nre=154&bcorder=195&name_id=24534&name_role=2

22 - Dvorak Symphony 7 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...enre=66&bcorder=195&name_id=61821&name_role=4

23 - Dvorak Symphony 8/9 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=118764

24 - Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...nre=154&bcorder=195&name_id=40008&name_role=2

25 - Debussy La Mer http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=64795

26 - Stravinsky Rite of Spring http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Workrecom2942-667&album_id=667

27 - Shostakovich Symphony 5 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical..._id=2752&bcorder=15&name_id=56279&name_role=3

28 - Copland Appalachian Spring/Rodeo http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1409

29 - Copland Symphony 3 http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=953

30 - Bernstein Candide/WSS http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=89809&album_group=5

Book - Hound of the Baskervilles http://www.amazon.com/The-Original-Illustrated-Sherlock-Holmes/dp/0890090572/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Oops, double post deleted.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Corelli: Concerti Grossi 1 - 12, Op. 6 - Brandenburg Consort/Goodman (Hyperion Dyad 2CDs)
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - Europa Galante (Opus 111)
JS Bach: Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos - Casadesus et al (Sony)
JS Bach: Goldberg Variations - Gould (Sony, Salzburg '59)
Handel; Concerti Grossi 9 - 12, Op. 6 - Guildhall Ensemble (RCA)
D. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas - Pogorelich (DG)
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20 - Mosaiques Quartet (naive 2CDs)
Haydn: Piano Trios 28 - 31 - Beaux Arts Trio (Philips)
Mozart: Piano Concerti 21 & 26 - Casadesus/Szell (Sony)
Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro - Bohm (DG, Highlights)
LvB: Symphony 3 - BPO/HvK (DG, 1963)
LvB: Symphony 9 - CSO/Solti (Decca, 1972)
LvB: Middle String Quartets - Takacs Qt. (Decca, 2CDs)
LvB: Piano Trios Archduke & Ghost - Istomin/Stern/Rose (Sony)
LvB: Piano Sonatas 8, 15. 21, 22 - Gulda (Eloquence)
Schubert: "Trout" - Schiff/Hagen Qt. (Decca)
Mendelssohn: Piano Trios - KLR Trio (VOX)
Schumann: Symphonies 1 - 4 - VPO/Bernstein (DG 2CDs)
Brahms: Symphony 1 - BPO/Karajan (DG, 1964)
Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet Fantasy Overture - Philh.O/Muti (EMI)
Dvorak: Symphony 7 - NYPO/Bernstein (Sony)
Bruckner: Symphony 9 - Dresden/Jochum (EMI)
Debussy: Clair de Lune - Bavouzet (Chandos)
Mahler: Symphony 3 - NYPO/Bernstein (Sony)
Mahler: Symphony 9 - BPO/Karajan (DG, 1979/80)


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Olias said:


> Oops, double post deleted.


so, you go for 30 entries and then post them twice eh?? :lol:

great selection though... your taste is impeccable...


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> Corelli: Concerti Grossi 1 - 12, Op. 6 - Brandenburg Consort/Goodman (Hyperion Dyad 2CDs)
> Vivaldi: Four Seasons - Europa Galante (Opus 111)
> JS Bach: Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos - Casadesus et al (Sony)
> JS Bach: Goldberg Variations - Gould (Sony, Salzburg '59)
> ...


Great selection... glad to see you managed to squeeze a bit of vocal stuff in there, too...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Heh. I'm not wanting to be difficult, but one recording I'm definately going to want is the Michel Corboz set of Monteverdi's Selva Morale e Spirituale - but that's currently 6cds. Is that still allowed?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Book: Collected Works of William Shakespeare

Luxury Item: A good stereo system to play these discs on.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I went with the bit about introducing someone to my musical tastes & passions, etc.

Didn't think too hard about this, but I would be happy to listen to these repeatedly on a regular basis, no questions asked (except the darker things like the Schoenberg, Messiaen, Xenakis & Sculthorpe, which I need to be in a special frame of mind for).

Emphasis on my fav genres of instrumental (esp. chamber), but there's also plenty of choral and even operetta, musical, electronic and easy listening.

*Renaissance / Baroque *-

1. *Monteverdi *- Vespers of 1610 & works by Allegri, Palestrina, Schutz / Pro Cantione Antiqua / Alto label, 2 cd's (choral)

2. *J.S. Bach* - The Musical Offering / Davitt Moroney, harpsichord, with his group / Harmonia Mundi 'white label' (chamber)

*Classical Era *-

3. *Mozart* - Great Mass in C & Ave Verum Corpus / Sir Colin Davis, cond. / Australian Eloquence (choral)

4. *Mozart *- 'Hunt' and 'Dissonance' quartets / Chilingirian Quartet / Regis (chamber)

5. *Haydn *- The Creation / Cologne players under Andreas Spering / Naxos, 2 cd's (choral)

*19th century *-

6. *Beethoven *- Piano trios (selection of four, incl. 'Ghost' & 'Archduke' trios) / Chung Trio / EMI, 2 cd's (chamber)

7. *Saint-Saens *- Piano Concertos 1 - 5 & 'Wedding Cake' / various artists / Australian Eloquence, 2 cd's (concerto)

8. *Brahms -* String Sextets 1 & 2 / Stuttgart Soloists / Naxos (chamber)

9. *J. Strauss II *- Jabuka / Christian Pollack, cond. / Naxos, 2 cd's (operetta)

*20th century *-

10. *Elgar* - String Quartet & Piano Quintet / Maggini Quartet & Peter Donohoe, pno. / Naxos (chamber)

11. *Janacek* - Glagolitic Mass & Diary of One Who Disappeared / Rafael Kubelik, cond. / DGG (choral/vocal)

12. *Janacek *- String Quartets 1 & 2 / Alban Berg Quartet / EMI (chamber)

13. *Berg* - String Quartet & Lyric Suite / New Zealand Quartet / Naxos (chamber)

14. *Schoenberg & Sibelius* - Violin Concertos / Hilary Hahn, vln. / DGG (concerto)

15. *Schoenberg *- Pierrot Lunaire / Jane Manning, speech-song with Nash Ens. under Simon Rattle / Chandos (vocal/chamber)

16. *Messiaen* - Quartet for the End of Time / Reinbert de Leeuw, pno. & his group / Australian Eloquence (chamber)

17. *Walton* - String Quartet & Piano Quartet / Maggini Quartet & Peter Donohoe, pno. / Naxos (chamber)

18. *Walton* - Henry V, a Shakespeare Scenario (arr. Christopher Palmer) / Christopher Plummer, narrator ; ASMF ; Neville Marrinner / Chandos (orchestral/choral)

19. *Bernstein* - Symphony #1 "Jeremiah" & #2 "Age of Anxiety" ; Chichester Psalms / Bernstein conducting Israel PO / DGG (orchestral)

20. *John Kander & Fred Ebb *- Cabaret / Liza Minelli, Joel Grey - Original motion picture soundtrack / EMI (musicals)

21. *Richard Meale* - Incredible Floridas ; String Quartet 'Cantilena Pacifica' / Australia Ensemble / Tall Poppies (chamber)

22. *Peter Sculthorpe* - Sun Musics I-IV ; Piano Concerto ; Irkanda IV ; Small Town / various artists / ABC Classics (orchestral/concerto)

23. *Xenakis *- Le Legende d'eer for 8 track tape / Naive (electronic music)

24. *Piazzolla* - Songs, Tangos, Maria de Buenos Aires Suite / Versus Ensemble, Argentina / Naxos (chamber/vocal)

25. *Andre Rieu* - 2009 Sydney Concert / Universal Music, 2cd's (light classical/easy listening)

Fav book: 'The Bourne Identity' by Ludlum

Luxury: A 'perfect' cup of coffee daily (I'll have my own full time barista while you're at it)


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Machaut - Le Remede De Fortune (Pierre Hamon, Eloquentia) 2cds
2. Machaut - Two Polyphonic Lays (Medieval Ensemble Of London, L'Oiseau-Lyre)
3. Byrd - My Ladye Neville's Booke (Christopher Hogwood, L'Oiseau-Lyre) 3cds
4. Dowland - Second Booke Of Madrigals (Emma Kirkby / Anthony Rooley, L'Oiseau-Lyre)
5. Monteverdi - 1610 Vespers (Andrew Parrott, EMI) 2cds
6. Monteverdi - Salve Morale e Spirituale (Michel Corboz, Erato) 6cds
7. Scarlatti - Sonatas (Christian Zacharias, EMI) 2cds
8. Haydn - Symphonies 96 and 100 (Karl Muchinger, Decca)
9. Haydn - String Quartets Op.76 (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos) 2cds
10. Mozart - The Magic Flute - (Janowitz / Wunderlich / Bohm, DG) 2cds
11. Beethoven - Six Famous Sonatas - (Wilhelm Kempff, DG) 2cds
12. Beethoven - "Eroica" Symphony - (Otto Klemperer, EMI)
13. Beethoven - Violin Concerto - (Francescati / Ormandy, Columbia 33cx) lp only
14. Beethoven - "Archduke" Trio (Trio di Trieste, Decca lxt) lp only
15. Schubert - 25 Lieder (Ian Bostridge / Julius Drake, EMI)
16. Schubert - Die Schone Mullerin (Ian Bostridge / Graham Johnson, Hyperion)
17. Schubert - Winterriese (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Jorg Demus, DG)
18. Grieg - Lyric Pieces (Daniel Adni, EMI) 2cds
19. Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde (Otto Klemperer, EMI)
20. Wolf - Italianisches Liederbuch (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, EMI)
21. Debussy - Preludes (Arturo Benedeti Michelangeli, DG) 2cds
22. Vaughan Williams - Folksong Arrangements (London Madrigal Singers, EMI)
23. Britten - Illuminations (Peter Pears / Eugene Gossens, Decca)
24. Strauss - Four Last Songs (Gundula Janowitz / Karajan, DG)
25. Messien - Eclairs sur l'Au-dela (Myung-Whun Chung, DG)

Cutting this down to 25 was only possible because I deliberately excluded Bach, who , in all seriousness, would have taken up the first 25 (at least) spots on my desert island list. I may make a seperate list for him.

Book: Proust

Luxury: Eric Rohmer films


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Jared said:


> so, you go for 30 entries and then post them twice eh?? :lol:
> 
> great selection though... your taste is impeccable...


Very kind of you.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

That's all I need!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

With hindsight, the only thing I regret greatly in not putting on my list is Elliott Carter's string quarets 1 & 5 played by the Pacifica Quartet (Naxos label). But I think just putting what I thought straight away kind of worked!


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd just pick a few at random, and hope they weren't filled with 30 second bach pieces.


----------

